# Comfortable rubber boots



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 29, 2017)

I need a mid season hunting boot. My winter boots don't do well without heavy socks. If I don't wear the heavy socks then they don't fit well. My feet hurt most all the time so I need something that will not aggravate further


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 29, 2017)

Uninsulated lacross rubber boots.


----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2017)

I busted up my left foot a few years ago and have trouble finding boots that don't hurt my foot. But I bought a pair of Irish Setter rubber boots this summer and they are the most comfortable I've ever worn. Love them


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 29, 2017)

Duff said:


> I busted up my left foot a few years ago and have trouble finding boots that don't hurt my foot. But I bought a pair of Irish Setter rubber boots this summer and they are the most comfortable I've ever worn. Love them


Comfortable compared to boots or rubber boots?  Have you had the popular Muck boots?


----------



## B. White (Oct 29, 2017)

Lacrosse grange in the size you normally wear with light boot socks. Realtee makes some that are good. Comfortable down to freezing. I have worn them with better socks when colder, but have lacrosse burly that I get out for freezing and colder. Thin liner socks with good wool socks and buy a size or two bigger. I have not been froze out of the stand with them on. I bought a pair of some type of Columbia boots that were shorter than the grange and very comfortable, but only lasted a season in briars and climbing stands. Threw them out when they leaked in a rain storm.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Duff said:


> I busted up my left foot a few years ago and have trouble finding boots that don't hurt my foot. But I bought a pair of Irish Setter rubber boots this summer and they are the most comfortable I've ever worn. Love them



the leather ones with the zipper up the side are the absolute best boots I've ever had.. Been through two pair so far and will continue buying them.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Sorry for the off topic^^ I wear Muck Boots


----------



## state159 (Oct 29, 2017)

Muck Wetlands


----------



## pikehunter (Oct 31, 2017)

Agree with the Squealer and Whiteboy, Lacrosse Grange have served me well. I have had several pair. My current pair are Mossy Oak Bottom land but I like the OD green as well.


----------

